# 1701 CLUB UPDATE! 0006‏ Is on the Streets!



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Have just skimmed it.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Wonderfest should be very interesting!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wasn't in my mail this morning.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

It just hit mine a couple of minutes ago so hopefully soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine just came in a few minutes ago as well. 

What I like the most is that the enhancement kit of lights, motors, photoetch, decals, etc will be available as a complete kit and each offered _individually. _

That, plus two test shots to be available at Wonderfest, one giveaway and one in a silent auction!!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also ther mention of enhancing and enlarging the gallileo 7 sounds promising


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Possible 1/350 Botiny Bay!!!! That would be GRRRRRRRReat!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Possible 1/350 Botiny Bay!!!! That would be GRRRRRRRReat!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You can already get one.

http://spacecraftcreationmodels.angelfire.com/nz.html

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like the lighting kit is going to be out of reach price wise for a lot of folks.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hate to say it, but I know where all the traffic is going to be in the dealer's room

I love the fact that only attending 1701 members will be eligible and only one entry per person.

them's good odds


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Mine just came in a few minutes ago as well.
> 
> What I like the most is that the enhancement kit of lights, motors, photoetch, decals, etc will be available as a complete kit and each offered _individually. _
> 
> That, plus two test shots to be available at Wonderfest, one giveaway and one in a silent auction!!!


I sure hope that light kit is not as expensive as they proposed in this.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I sure hope that light kit is not as expensive as they proposed in this.


if it is, you know the aftermarket will offer something better/cheaper


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's the proposed "retail" price. It will likely be much cheaper than that on store shelves.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John P said:


> Wasn't in my mail this morning.


Me neither John.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Not yet for me either.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Is there anything more you guys can share about the contents of the email without breaking your "NDA"?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

The biggest news has been mentioned elsewhere, that is that they are in the process of tooling the kit at this time.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I found the printing of the proposal for the kit fascinating, even with all the blacked out portions. I think it was pretty "transparent" for Round 2 to publish that. I find it difficult to argue with any of the points made in their about the modeling community and the justifications for going forward with the project. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Edge said:


> The biggest news has been mentioned elsewhere, that is that they are in the process of tooling the kit at this time.


The majority of the newsletter was a proposal letter to the higher ups at R2 about why they needed to do the 1/350 TOS E and basically how their reputation was in the toilet already with the consumers about announcements and cancelations. I think that was a very cool thing for them to post. It shows that they do listen to us and that we were a big influence.

There also computer renders of tooling and sprue layout. It also talked about how they planned out attacment points to protect delicate parts.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Still don't have my email. I wonder why the delay.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think Jamie and the 1701 has really put it on the line for this. I've been really kicking myself for doing the whole 1701 Club thing as I have the MR Enterprise and frankly I can't build this as nicely as they did....plus I don't need the extra parts even if I did.....but I felt back then (and with renewed confidence today) that supporting PL, the hobby, and TOS was worth the added expense. I'm glad I did it.

Also a brief kudos to Gary for all you've done to make this happen! I look forward to what you have to show us in the next installment!

Jim


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Opus Penguin said:


> I sure hope that light kit is not as expensive as they proposed in this.


How much would it be regarding the newsletter?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Everything in these updates just makes me drool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I liked the proposed kits mentioned if the 1:350 E was not approved. I hope they are still considered in the future.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

They mention the remaining Trek kits to repop at that time. Today, there are four left, the bridge, Galileo, Cutaway 1701 and the little Triple Ship kit. They mention some options for one, but all get a quick nod. Imo, you can bet they're going to do them all for completeness. So what to do for what kit for how much is their question I think. The photo etch fix for the Exploration set is a nice touch. Other considerations for the other three are likely in the works. 

I'd retool Galileo at a similar size, though 1/24 to juxtapose to my 1/24 X-Wing would be cool. 

At least add missing panels, corrected chairs and a crew to the Bridge, though redoing that properly form the start would be better. Going 1/24 would make it in the 18" range I bet. A nice size as the J2 owners know! But I'd like a Bridge Series, from Pike to Picard and eventually other bridges and sets. Maybe 1/35 is better as you get more of them...

Then the Cutaway, is ok as it is. Maybe a tree of correction parts -as they should do for the 1/650.

That leaves the Triple Ships. What can you do? New decals? New stand? Maybe photo etch...


They also alluded to other properties, some blacked out and some not. I liked the sound of one product line they haven't tapped into as yet. Lots of possibilities there if they were to retool some of those kits to modern standards.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

robiwon said:


> The majority of the newsletter was a proposal letter to the higher ups at R2 about why they needed to do the 1/350 TOS E and basically how their reputation was in the toilet already with the consumers about announcements and cancelations. I think that was a very cool thing for them to post. It shows that they do listen to us and that we were a big influence.


Hats off to that!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Retooled (and more accurate) _Galileo,_ a Bridge, a Kirk and Gorn kit, _Reliant,_ new Romulan BoP and Klingon _K'tinga_---they're all winners if they do them.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Warped9 said:


> Retooled (and more accurate) _Galileo,_ a Bridgeridge, a Kirk and Gorn kit, _Reliant,_ new Romulan BoP and Klingon _K'tinga_---they're all winners if they do them.


A Kirk and Gorn kit with a spring loaded "bamboo" cannon that fires miniature "diamond" rocks at the Gorn knocking him over would be cool! 

Probably would have been cooler when I was a kid though...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> A Kirk and Gorn kit with a spring loaded "bamboo" cannon that fires miniature "diamond" rocks at the Gorn knocking him over would be cool!
> 
> Probably would have been cooler when I was a kid though...


I wouldn't settle for anything less than the proper chemicals for gunpowder.
Oh thats right,...I'm probably already on TSA's no fly list !


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Opus Penguin said:


> I sure hope that light kit is not as expensive as they proposed in this.


In the proposal, the light kit mentioned is the VoodooFX kit for the 1/350 A. POL808 is the current released refit.

Mark Dean


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> You can already get one.
> 
> http://spacecraftcreationmodels.angelfire.com/nz.html
> 
> ...


I knew about this one but would rather have one in plastic for a lot less money than this one goes for. After the 1/350 Enterprise comes out if Polar Lights came through with the Botany Bay that would be great. If not this one is still an option. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yah, a plastic Botany Bay would allow for buying a crapload of them for kitbashing.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

How many weeks until we get to see this at Wonderfest?!?

Giggity...

Another panel announcement as well. I wonder what will be revealed?

Anyone still doubt R2 is doing this kit? LoL....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

If they do the Botany Bay, I would certainly get it to compliment this kit.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

zysurge said:


> Not yet for me either.


BTW - I did get mine. My ISP's spam filter nabbed it - once I logged into Webmail, I was able to move it to my inbox. Grrr...


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool update, but they forgot to credit someone, in the images they used...

The update shows a color rendering of the Franz Joseph dreadnought ship, and they only credit Franz Joseph, and not the person who made the color image, which is *Harry Doddema*.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

None of the images are credited. But they are basically showing us a presentation intended for internal use--and since the email is not supposed to be shared I don't think any copyright issues really apply.


----------



## Jay Chladek (Apr 17, 2001)

I admit, I was kind of on the fence for Wonderfest due to budget issues. But after reading the update, I am certainly going there now. Granted I won't be able to bid on the model in the silent auction, but at least I have an even chance at the giveaway.

Now if by some FLUKE I did win it, I would more more than happy to not only post my thoughts for the next update to help the product development, but I would also clear my "to build" pile and move this to the front of the queue. And since I've got an ALPS printer, markings wouldn't be a problem (since test shots are just the plastic with no decals or instructions).


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

zysurge said:


> BTW - I did get mine. My ISP's spam filter nabbed it - once I logged into Webmail, I was able to move it to my inbox. Grrr...


Yep, got mine too. I received it late in the night, and an early morning overly-enthused "delete-finger" sent it to my Trash can. But I was able to recover it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Jay Chladek said:


> I admit, I was kind of on the fence for Wonderfest due to budget issues. But after reading the update, I am certainly going there now. Granted I won't be able to bid on the model in the silent auction, but at least I have an even chance at the giveaway.
> 
> Now if by some FLUKE I did win it, I would more more than happy to not only post my thoughts for the next update to help the product development, but I would also clear my "to build" pile and move this to the front of the queue. And since I've got an ALPS printer, markings wouldn't be a problem (since test shots are just the plastic with no decals or instructions).


NO INSTRUCTIONS?

How will we know where the parts are supposed to go :tongue:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

This is probably one of the very few projects of this size where the intended market will quite likely never look at the instructions. Or need to.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Captain April said:


> This is probably one of the very few projects of this size where the intended market will quite likely never look at the instructions. Or need to.


I dunno. Seeing all the details in these updates I'm seeing things that I had no idea about. Part of the fun for me will be pouring over those parts and the instruction sheets and seeing details I had no idea were there. It'll be like visiting parts of the ship I never knew existed.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha, if there were no instructions I just know there are people who put on their Intercoolers backwards. And then we'll tell them "hey, your intercoolers are on backwards" and they'll reply "Oh well, they're on there now." and RAAAAAGE!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Disregard - found it! :woohoo:


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

